# Looking for advice on how to water my lawn - first post



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

As you can see my house is set in the center. I have no idea what my ideal setup should look like to get adequate coverage though because of how my lawn wraps around my home, and I don't have a more conventional rectangular field.

I have no idea of how I'd create zones to compensate for that.

In picture 1, the front of the house that faces the street is East, so that treeline is North.

Pictures 2 and 3 show the West side of my lawn. Picture 4 is the South (I share this section with a neighbor). I didn't get the North because it's a strip like the South area (except with more grass).

I am currently trying to grow grass on the west side as well.

I am not a handy guy, so I can't install something below ground. Is above or below my best options? I don't know what products I should use or how to set it up. I wish I had a simpler layout.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

*still looking for suggestions*


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

If you draw out the house, lawn and gardens, on graph paper, it will be easier to figure out zones and head placement. Look at these threads for an idea of how to start: 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12046
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17785

If you haven't found it yet, irrigation tutorials is an amazing resource: 
https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/


----------

